# Bought me a Plasma Cutter!



## rbertalotto (Feb 1, 2015)

My birthday is next week so I figured I needed to buy me a present!

I've wanted a plasma cutter for some time now, but being a hobbiest, I didn't want to spend $1000. Kept looking in Craigslist, but owners wanting to sell used Plasma cutters are very proud of them!

This unit on Amazon get great reviews on the welding forums so I figured i'd give it a try.

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B0052OX876/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o00_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1

*Lotos LTP5000D Pilot Arc Plasma Cutter, 110V/220V  $464.00 delivered.*


 It has "Pilot Arc" so you don't need to clean rusted or painted metal. It is available without Pilot Arc but you only save a few $$.

Looking forward to using it on a project I have coming up.


----------



## xalky (Feb 1, 2015)

Pilot arc is a must, in my opinion. Good luck with your new purchase. 

Just a small word of caution on the Chinese plasma cutters. They work fine for manual cutting, but don't even think about trying to use one for a cnc plasma table. You'll have nothing but grief. For manual work they're great.

Oh...HAPPY BIRTHDAY!


----------



## lcorley (Feb 1, 2015)

Congrats on your birthday / present.

I've had one of those (from a different supplier) for a few years.
Its always worked just fine.

regards,
Leon


----------



## roadie33 (Feb 1, 2015)

I have been wanting to get one of those for myself. That looks like a pretty good one for the money.
Let us know how well it holds up and what kind of cuts it can do.


----------



## bpratl (Feb 2, 2015)

Looks like a good purchase, please post some videos and your review. 
I have been looking for one for my auto repair business.


----------



## Rbeckett (Feb 2, 2015)

You should go to the Hypertherm site and get some training on stand off and piercing operations so your consumable last a reasonable amount of time.  Also insure that your air supply is clean and moisture free, again that has a direct negative effect on consumables which will wear quickly enough if taken proper care of from the beginning.  The Hypertherm site is free and Jim Colt is a living breathing encyclopedia of plasma cutter knowledge too.  Hope this helps get you started.

Bob


----------



## The Fixer (Feb 16, 2015)

I have a Hypertherm 45, and wow is it ever the handiest thing!  A lot of what I do is fabricating and the machining is just one part of the job and plasma cutting is another as well as welding.  Not everything we build is a helicopter or a space shuttle and the time savings of the plasma cutter is huge, especially if it's aluminum or stainless.  I wish I coulda had one years ago!


----------



## catskinner (Mar 8, 2015)

Good info keep us updated on the performance.


----------

